# Shrimp substrate Question



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, ive been keeping RCS shrimp for about 2 years now, with eco complete sub. mixed with play sand.

Im wanting to expand to other varieties, im wondering a cheap alternative to "planted" subtrates.


i have 2 x 10gallon RCS breeding tanks, and im looking to add 4 tanks and 2 more kinds of shrimp( blue pearls, and CRS or CBS possibly)


instead of paying 27$ a bag locally for eco, i was wondering what gravels/sands work best for a breeding enviroment?

ive used pool filter sand to some success, the shrimp still seem to prefer the eco tank, and molt/breed more.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

You might try and get some used Aquasoil, they really seem to love the stuff. Generally speaking though, the substrate isn't nearly as important as having a well planted tank(plenty of hiding places), and keeping the water params dialed in. Also, doing a 25% water change with some RO or distilled water, to simulate spring rains, seems to get them frisky.


----------



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

onefang said:


> Also, doing a 25% water change with some RO or distilled water, to simulate spring rains, seems to get them frisky.


Interesting concept! worth experimenting with for sure.

Id love to get some used, seeded substrates if i could find some. Only need a little bit.. well enough to cover 4-5 x 10gallon tanks about 1/2-1"


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

B-9 said:


> Interesting concept! worth experimenting with for sure.
> 
> Id love to get some used, seeded substrates if i could find some. Only need a little bit.. well enough to cover 4-5 x 10gallon tanks about 1/2-1"


A wise shrimp keeper taught me this trick. Seems to work pretty consistently, as I started to notice every time I'd do a RO water change they'd start flying around the tank. Over the next day or two, I'd have at least one new berried bugger running around.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had good luck with play sand and kitty litter. Plants love it and shrimp are producing well. Lots of molting and activity in the colony. The tank has the left 2/3rds with play sand, right 1/3rd is kitty litter. Under it all is a mix of litter and topsoil. I have very very little algae and great plant growth. No CO2, only spiral CF @ 13watts each daylights, i use a bit of Flourish and Excel once a week. The sand gets a bit discolored and I just stir it a bit with my tweezers to turn it over and it is as good as new.


----------



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

I may give Turface a try, it comes in 40lb bags, and id prolly only need 1 or 2 bags.

anyone have experience with it?

ive used a similar off brand product, and it was extremely hard to rinse.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've only used turface as a base layer, and even that was a major pain. It's pretty light and easily disturbed, and was a nightmare to get plants to stay rooted. My plants really loved it though, and really spread their roots through it.

As far as it being a viable shrimp substrate on it's own, I couldn't tell you, I personally haven't used it on it's own. But I have seen a few people on ShrimpNow that use it with success. 

Just as a reference, these are the substrates I've seen people using in shrimp breeding tanks(that are actually available in the US):

ADA (Amazonia, Africana, Malaya)
Azoo Plant Grower Bed
Pool Filter Sand
Eco-Complete
CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand
3M Colorquartz
Aqua Medic Volcanit
Fluval Shrimp/Plant Stratum
RedSea Flora Base
Mr. Aqua Water Plants Activated Soil


----------



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have a link to a US site that sells the mr aqua substrate?

i also seen a sustrate called 

" olivers knotts planted substrate" or something like that.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

You know, I don't know where people are getting it. I've looked around online and can't find it anywhere accept the SevenPorts distributing website. You might be able to shoot them an e-mail and figure out who is carrying it. 

A friend of mine down in SoCal uses it, and I think she's getting it from a LFS down there. I'll ask her when I get the chance.


----------



## B-9 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ive got 30$ in paypal screaming substrate.


I just wish the shrimp stratum wasnt so pricey. 16$ for 4.4lbs. YIKES.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

I got 2 17.6 lb bags of the Fluval plant stratum(which is essentially identical to the shrimp stratum, but natural brown instead of dark brown) from valuepetsupplies.com for 69.98 shipped (with a free shipping coupon). 

PM me, I think I can still find that coupon code for you.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Azoo Plant Grower Bed

Petstore.com $28.00 plus $4.00 for shipping.

11 pound bag. 

This stuff works well in my crystal/tiger/sakura/cherry tanks.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Woah. That is cheap onefang!!!


----------

